# BMW E36 M3 Evo- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Just a brief write-up of this 90's classic motorsport.

*Upon arrival.*



















The usual wash process and de-contamination completed, not originally part of the planned detail but the alloys removed to clean throughout and tidy up the arch wells and suspension components,



















The defects which were typical of the entire vehicle,










Good healthy paint readings,










Due to the nature of the rock hard paint, it was straight to a Festool sheepskin pad and FCP, finishing down pretty well with just the usual holograms you would expect, couple of 50/50's prior to refinement.



















*Refined using 203s on a finishing pad.
*Paint pre cleansed using Blackfire gloss enhancing polish.
*Sealed with Blackfire wet diamond sealant.
*Topped up using Smartwax concours.
*All the usual trimmings dressed and protected.

*Results after 28 hours.*














































Thanks for looking, respectful comments welcomed and appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice job as usual! really like this shape .paint came up well nice reflections


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Top job as usual, very nice car also :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

brilliant work. Lovely car to


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning finish is amazing really rich colour now.. loving the continental yellow lights very smart...


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

very good work


----------



## Amagoza (May 22, 2009)

Very nice, love the colour nice and deep. Loving those alloys too! perfect for the car in every way.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice, looks like a GT II? Can just about see the seats.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

looks super


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

28 hours well spent, lovely result. :thumb:


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

That red has come out a treat! Looks awsome! 
Such a lovely car aswell !


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Not just any E36 M3 Evo, but an Imola Edition! 1 of only 50 Produced, More commonly known as the GTII.

Looking like it should in the after photos now


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Great job mate.:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great transformation Rob, one hell of a glow has been achieved!!! The finish on the wheels is amazing:thumb:
What sort of durability do you get from the blackfire/smartwax combo?


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

top work. stunning.


----------



## JJstiuk (Apr 20, 2006)

Lovely, any interior shots? just out of interest what mileage is on that car?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

much glossier


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

macmaw said:


> Nice, looks like a GT II? Can just about see the seats.





tim said:


> Not just any E36 M3 Evo, but an Imola Edition! 1 of only 50 Produced, More commonly known as the GTII.
> 
> Looking like it should in the after photos now


Cheers Guys, yep pretty sure it's a GTII, alcantara seats.



slrestoration said:


> Great transformation Rob, one hell of a glow has been achieved!!! The finish on the wheels is amazing:thumb:
> What sort of durability do you get from the blackfire/smartwax combo?


Cheers matey, I would imagine the combo would give around 4 months dependant on washing patterns, had that from Smartwax Concours alone on a C4S everyday driver.



JJstiuk said:


> Lovely, any interior shots? just out of interest what mileage is on that car?


thanks, didn't do much with the interior other than a quick tickle over, mileage was pretty low from memory.


----------



## jimboxl (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow, looks amazing.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks great Rob & a nice example too 

Baz


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

fantastic effort :thumb:


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Stunning finish and car.


----------



## ggk26 (Mar 24, 2009)

fantastic:buffer:work


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

I love the GTII, that Imola Red really looks great now!


----------



## S3-DAVE (Jun 1, 2010)

looking very nice on such a rare car


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> stunning finish is amazing really rich colour now.. loving the continental yellow lights very smart...


+1. The lights look very nice :thumb:


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Amazing glossy finish, making me want another red car again! Nice one :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks incredible now!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I like that  You can see the different the paint correction has made to the finish, a lovely rich red in the afters, on a great piece of 90s motorsport


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

i want one of these. i would of got one over my new mini jcw if it was ok to drive everyday but i wouldnt want to put the mileage on one of these. 

good work


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic job done Rob :thumb:

That E36 is great, I love the shape off that Body, and a magnific motor.

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

wow nice car, amazing work and very jealous not mine hehe effort certainly shows!


----------



## ACB Bergkamen (Aug 10, 2008)

this is my dream car. im from germany....  i drive a e36 m3 too but its a m3 gt british racing green


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work Rob :thumb:

I decided to buy Smartwax Concours after i saw Rob review :thumb:
I always like your taste in LSP's Rob 

I bought Smartwax Concours simply is amazing wax 
very easy in application (leave it +30 min and wipe off easily) , smell great , adds high gloss and a lot of "wetness" .


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great work Rob :thumb:
> 
> I decided to buy Smartwax Concours after i saw Rob review :thumb:
> I always like your taste in LSP's Rob
> ...


Nice one mate, a very nice wax indeed.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I ordered Smart Sealant 150ml to use it with Smartwax Concours , also i ordered the Smart Polish I expect this prdouct will be very similar and "copy" from Chemicalguys 3n/P40 Pro-polish.

Rob is there any idea to try this combo Smart Sealant and Smart Concours ?


----------

